# Attic home theater construction



## Cinema Builder

Hello all,
Planning started a few years ago to turn our stick-built attic into a home theater. This will be for our own personal use and a showcase for some of our CinemaBuilder products. 
In addition to the theater, there will also be a bathroom, library, and a huge walk-in closet. The peak roof height in approx 10 feet. The closet could have been another room, but the ceiling height in that area is only 6 feet.


----------



## Cinema Builder

*Attic Plans - first part*

Below are some of the engineering drawings (and mark-ups) that occurred during our Planning Phase for our attic home theater.

The attic will consist of a two-level home theater, a bathroom, a library room and a large walk-in closet. The home theater screen is located on the wall that is at the bottom of the Part 1 image.
*Part 1*


----------



## Cinema Builder

*Attic Plans - second part*

Here's the second half of the plans.


----------



## Cinema Builder

*Pre-construction pictures of the attic theater*

Below are a variety of pictures of the attic before construction began. 








The first and second levels of the home theater side of the attic.









Part of the second level of the home theater and the home theater closet (which will be made on each side of the cathedral peak). The peak is due to a cathedral ceiling in the bathroom below).








The HVAC location which will have wall placed in front of - which will become the wall where the home theater screen will be placed. On the other side of the HVAC unit is the "Library".








The existing attic stairs - in an "L" configuration will be redone into a "U" configuration due to headroom issues as you get to the top of the stairs.


----------



## Cinema Builder

*Illuminated poster case for the home theater*

Here's the illuminated poster case we're going to be using around the theater when it's done - they're really great looking in person.
























They're very thin - only 1 1/2"









Poster case is called Edge Glow Movie Poster Case ( http://www.cinemabuilder.com/products/lighted-marquee/edgeglow.asp )

We are also going to place some of the matching 8x10 glowing picture frames with pictures of various hollywood star photo's along one of the walls as well.


----------



## Cinema Builder

*Home theater construction movies*

I know it's hard to get an idea of the space from a few pictures, so I've posted a couple of home theater construction movies.
Select the following link: home theater construction movies and scroll down to the footer of the page and select "About Us". Then scroll down and select the "Cinema Builder Home Theater" pages. 
Here's a direct link: http://www.cinemabuilder.com/our-home-theater/home-theater.shtm (but this link might break in the future as the site always seem to be changing)
Currently I have two movies on the site, one on the Framing Phase page and one on the Framing subfloor phase. Keep in mind these are over 20MB each, so they will take some time to download.


----------



## Cinema Builder

*subfloor in place*

Here are some pictures with the subfloor:
*The new staircase*








*The home theater side - part 1 (showing the future Home theater closet as well)*








*The home theater side - part 2*








*Closeup of the future Home Theater equipment closet*


----------



## Cinema Builder

*more pics*

*The home theater bathroom*








*The library*


----------



## Cinema Builder

*electrical*

Some pictures of the low-voltage wiring that was run under the floor throughout the attic. Wiring included multiple: Coax, CAT6, HDMI, & Component cables. These will be run up into a structured wiring panel on the home theater closet wall. We used (and we recommend you use) flexible wiring conduit when running your cables (to make upgrading in the future easier). We also ran some of our cables outside of the conduit, so we can leave the conduit open for future cables.
















*Conduit running under floor - cables will come up from recessed floor outlets*


----------



## New2dis

Im looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## Zel1

Wow, quite a project there, Keep the updated pics coming, I'll be following this one!


----------



## mt232

*Making me jealous*

Wow......my new add a level has a 24x34 attic with 8 foot cielings....your giving me ideas that could land me in divorce court.

This looks great, can't wait to see more.

What movie will you watch first?


----------



## joeyboy

What equipment are you using on the theater? Screen? Plz say you're doing a projector! I've never been as satisfied with a home theater project as I was/am with my 6' diagonal projector, adn that is a ghetto cheap unit. I don't know why people even buy tv's anymore.


----------



## New2dis

wheres the finished project?


----------



## chanda

*So, how did the attic project turn out??*

Your attic is amazingly similar to mine, so now that you have teased us with these great ideas, are you ever going to update us on your theater project. I'm looking forward to seeing some great pics!!


----------



## joeyboy

don't expect any updates, he signed up, made these posts, and never came back (only has 1 day of activity here ever).


----------



## jogr

I think he just wanted to advertise his business.


----------



## baksdak

That's too bad...would've like to have seen the finished product.:huh:


----------



## Cinema Builder

jogr said:


> I think he just wanted to advertise his business.


Jogr - here's a thought - if you don't have anything nice to say, perhaps you shouldn't! 

The reason we haven't posted in awhile is because we've been busy working on completing the project - which has taken much longer than we had hoped and we don't have the finished pictures yet. Still a work in progress.


----------



## jogr

Cinema Builder said:


> Jogr - here's a thought - if you don't have anything nice to say, perhaps you shouldn't!


Sorry if my comment wasn't nice enough. I still don't see anything that isn't nice about it.


----------



## joeyboy

Cinema Builder said:


> Jogr - here's a thought - if you don't have anything nice to say, perhaps you shouldn't!
> 
> The reason we haven't posted in awhile is because we've been busy working on completing the project - which has taken much longer than we had hoped and we don't have the finished pictures yet. Still a work in progress.


Well, it was about the most likely conclusion, given that you registered for the site, were logged in for 8 minutes while putting up the pictures of your projects with links I'm presuming go to your company, and then never ever return again. Folks ask about the project and whatnot, and nothing. Yet all of a sudden someone points out what appears to be the obvious, and you're back, after how many months, to defend that? When you couldn't even drop a line to everyone who was curious what was going on? People asking for pics, updates, if I'm remembering correctly I had asked you what equipment you were using, etc.




jogr said:


> Sorry if my comment wasn't nice enough. I still don't see anything that isn't nice about it.


There's nothing wrong with it unless he had no intention of promoting his site. I'm not gonna go making assumptions on that, although it certainly appears to be a certain way..


----------



## Cinema Builder

Rather than this thread become a thread about dealing with someone elses viewpoint of our intentions and making accusations about us. I will state it again - we haven't posted simply because we are busy on the construction - that's all. Sorry if our posting frequency isn't up to some people standards - but we do have other priorities!!!! 

So I think we'll just let this thread die and I have no desire to go into a battle over this with certain people on this forum who seem intent on just making their own conclusions.

Sorry for those of you who wanted to see the finished product - but if you truly are interested, you can check out our attic construction site http://www.cinemabuilder.com/our-home-theater/home-theater.shtm in which we just put some updated pictures. We hope to post the finished pictures there in about a month or so.


----------



## kimberland30

Wow! The space looks MUCH bigger when you actually see stuff in it. I gotta say that when you first posted the empty attic, I couldn't grasp how much room you had and how everything was going to fit/look. After seeing your website I'm really amazed. Great job!


----------



## ishan

*i have a lot of questions... =]*

so my attic looks very similar to yours, maybe it might be a little bigger but i have the same plans for it. i'm planing on finishing it in the spring and put in a home theater system. right now the attic is over flowing with insulation. how did you lay the plywood down? did you put perpendicular floor joists over the current and then lay the plywood on that? either way pressing the insulation down, will that do any damage to the ceiling drywall on the second floor? 
i'm going to be keeping up with your picture updates, so keep them coming!!


----------

